# no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or device found

## ciropom

```
no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or device found
```

e` il messaggio di errore che mi da gnome, quando tento di accedere alla configurazione della periferica audio...

il risultato di lspci e` questo

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

----->>> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

0a:06.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

e la scheda sembra essere rilevata... 

ho provato a emergiare gst-plugins-good, gst-plugins-bad e gst-plugins-ugly

ma non cambia nulla... che mi consigliate?

----------

## dynamite

sei sicuro che alsa rilevi la scheda? A me udev caricava un sacco di moduli che normalmente dovrebbero andare in blacklist...

----------

## ciropom

ehm...

mi ero dimenticato nel kernel di abilitare il supporto per l'advanced linux sound architecture....

beh ho ricompilato il kernel poi ho copiato il kernel nuovo in /boot/... ho riavviato... ma non cambia niente.

come si usa alsa? scusate l'ignoranza profonda  :Exclamation: 

p.s. ah per caso devo anche aggiornare o qlc di simile dopo aver ricompilato il kernel?

----------

## Onip

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come si usa alsa? scusate l'ignoranza profonda 
> 
> 

 

va bene l'ignoranza, ma almeno cercare nella documentazione si potrebbe anche fare, non credi?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dynamite

La documentazione come ha detto onip è imprescindibile, però anch'io ho avuto problemi con quella scheda perchè udev fa partire, come si può vedere in udev.rules nella sezione autoloadmodules, uno script in /lib/udev (non ricordo il nome e attuamente non sono su gentoo). Tra le funzioni al suo interno va a guardare in modprobe.conf se sono presenti moduli blacklisted così da non caricarli. Tra i moduli da inserire in quel file nella sezione alsa ho questa parte qui (ovviamente alcuni non servono a un tubo sul mio computer però male non fanno):

```
# ALSA modules to support sound modems.  These should be loaded manually

# if needed.  For most people they just break sound support...

blacklist snd-atiixp-modem

blacklist snd-intel8x0m

blacklist snd-via82xx-modem

# OSS (Open Sound System) modules.  This is the old and deprecated Linux

# sound system.  If you want to use OSS, remove the alsa-driver package

# and cut out (or comment out) this list.  With these modules

# blacklisted ALSA will load by default.

blacklist ac97

blacklist ac97_codec

blacklist ac97_bus

blacklist aci

blacklist ad1816

blacklist ad1848

blacklist ad1889

blacklist adlib_card

blacklist aedsp16

blacklist ali5455

blacklist awe_wave

blacklist btaudio

blacklist cmpci

blacklist cs4232

blacklist cs4281

blacklist cs46xx

blacklist emu10k1

blacklist es1370

blacklist es1371

blacklist esssolo1

blacklist forte

blacklist gus

blacklist i810_audio

blacklist kahlua

blacklist mad16

blacklist maestro

blacklist maestro3

blacklist maui

blacklist mpu401

blacklist msnd

blacklist msnd_classic

blacklist msnd_pinnacle

blacklist nm256_audio

blacklist opl3

blacklist opl3sa

blacklist opl3sa2

blacklist pas2

blacklist pss

blacklist rme96xx

blacklist sb

blacklist sb_lib

blacklist sgalaxy

blacklist sonicvibes

blacklist sound

blacklist sscape

blacklist trident

blacklist trix

blacklist uart401

blacklist uart6850

blacklist v_midi

blacklist via82cxxx_audio

blacklist wavefront

blacklist ymfpci
```

prova a vedere se cambia qualcosa copiando questa parte in modprobe.conf...

----------

## ciropom

ho seguito la guida... e nn ho avuto alcun problema, ma il risultato e` lo stesso.

ho provato a aggiungere quello che hai postato nel modprobe.conf (in /etc ) e nn cambia nulla...

(p.s. io nn avevo alcuna sezione alsa   :Shocked:   e` normale? )

questo e` il risultato di amixer :

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: volume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: -50 - 100

  Front Left: 96 [97%] [-1.20dB] Capture [off]

  Front Right: 96 [97%] [-1.20dB] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Synth',0

  Capabilities: volume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: -50 - 100

  Front Left: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

  Front Right: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: volume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: -50 - 100

  Front Left: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

  Front Right: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: volume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: -50 - 100

  Front Left: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

  Front Right: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: volume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: -50 - 100

  Front Left: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

  Front Right: 92 [95%] [-2.40dB] Capture [off]

```

come vedete ho messo tutto al masssimo... boh...

ho provato anche a seguire queste indicazioni : https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/85869

ma niente...   :Sad: 

questo e` un altro errore forse piu` significativo

```

The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
```

----------

## ciropom

nessuno ha idee?

----------

## MajinJoko

io la butto lì..

sei nel gruppo audio?

se entri in gnome come root funziona?

----------

## Dottout

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> La documentazione come ha detto onip è imprescindibile, però anch'io ho avuto problemi con quella scheda perchè udev fa partire, come si può vedere in udev.rules nella sezione autoloadmodules, uno script in /lib/udev (non ricordo il nome e attuamente non sono su gentoo). Tra le funzioni al suo interno va a guardare in modprobe.conf se sono presenti moduli blacklisted così da non caricarli. Tra i moduli da inserire in quel file nella sezione alsa ho questa parte qui (ovviamente alcuni non servono a un tubo sul mio computer però male non fanno):
> 
> ```
> # ALSA modules to support sound modems.  These should be loaded manually
> 
> ...

 

scusa ma perchè blacklisti tutti sti moduli? insomma, se non ti servono non compilarli e amen

@ciropom: aggiorna il kernel, quel tipo di scheda ha creato problemi nelle versioni vecchie, avevo collaborato con i dev alsa per la rifinitura del driver ma non mi ricordo onestamente da che versione degli alsa-driver/kernel il tutto fosse stato sistemato

----------

## ciropom

1) non lo ho nemmeno il gruppo audio   :Shocked:   pero` se vado in system amministrazione utente proprieta` del mio utente e` spuntata l'opzione "use audio devices"...

2) aggiornare il kernel?... ok.... provo e vi faccio sapere con un edit

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai la use alsa in make.conf o in /etc/package.use ?

----------

## ciropom

sisi ce l'ho....

l'ho letto nella guida ad alsa.

l'aggiornamento del kernel nn sn ancora riuscito a farlo, mi va in kernel panic   :Confused: 

devo aver sbagliato qualcosa... riprovero...

----------

## ciropom

ho aggiornato il kernel... ora (con il supporto alsa) ma l'errore e` sempre lo stesso:

ho anche riemergiato col nuovo kernel gstreamer... ma niente   :Crying or Very sad: 

altre idee?[/code]

----------

## dynamite

@Dottout

Quei moduli non gli ho compilati nel kernel, ho un kernel personalizzato, ma non sapendo cosa hanno gli altri mi sono andato a rivedere la lista che crea in automatico la mandriva sul pc di mio padre...

@ciropom

poichè non sono esperto, ti dico quello che succedeva a me. Udev mi caricava in automatico snd-intel8x0m, una volta tolto questo sono riuscito a configurare la scheda tramite alsaconf (anche prima veniva rilevata ma dava errore) e ad averla disponibile fino dal boot.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> ho aggiornato il kernel... ora (con il supporto alsa) ma l'errore e` sempre lo stesso:
> 
> ho anche riemergiato col nuovo kernel gstreamer... ma niente  
> 
> altre idee?[/code]

 

guarda questa discussione

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4231193-highlight-.html#4231193

se non funziona, prova a ricompilare con genkernel che mette automaticamente i moduli ALSA giusti!

----------

## hcmcgenius

io ho avuto lo stesso problema che ho risolto emergendo il pacchetto media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

controlla anche di aver emerso gst-plugins-base con la use flag alsa...

prova a vedere se ti è utile....io quel problema l'ho risolto così putroppo però da me l'audio ancora non va   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ciropom

anche io ho risolto questo problema...emergiato il pacchetto che mi hai detto ha smesso di darmi l'errore. 

Ma l'audio non va ancora... qualcuno ha altri suggerimenti?

grazie mille per tutto l'aiuto..

lanciando il comando alsaconf mi dice :

No supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?

eppure la scheda e` la stessa di tigerwalk... e a lui la riconosce....   :Sad: 

----------

